# Mal-teasers (Ο πυρετός της Μάλτας)



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Καταπληκτικό το γύμνασμα! Οι Σκώτοι γενναιότεροι και πλέον φίλεργοι των Άγγλων, οι Πολωνοί φιγουρατζήδες, και οι Τουρκίδες ωραιότεραι των Ελληνίδων. Όσο για τους Μαλτέζους, άστα να πάνε.


Βρε τους δόλιους τους Μαλτέζους! 



daemod's note: αυτονόμηση από το http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14681-Σκωτία-ή-Σκοτία-κ-ο-κ&p=215530&viewfull=1#post215530


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Δεν είναι αμελητέος και ο πυρετός που τους έλαχε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Γι' αυτό και κυριαρχούσαν στο νησί οι πότες...


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Στην Ταρταρία πότε πήγε το Ρ στα τάρταρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Στην Ταρταρία πότε πήγε το Ρ στα τάρταρα;


Το χάλασες. Ο τρίτος στη σειρά πρέπει να γράψει: «Και γι' αυτό κουβαλάνε τον σταυρό τους.»

Ο τέταρτος θα ζοριστεί λιγουλάκι...


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, με τους Μαλτέζους και τις Μαλτίδες  δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Στην Ταρταρία πότε πήγε το Ρ στα τάρταρα;



The first written record of the name "Tatar" appears on the Kul Tigin monument as 



















 Otuz Tatar Bodun ('Thirty Tatar' tribe).The name _Tatar _likely originated amongst the nomadic Tatar confederation in the north-eastern Gobi desert in the 5th century.[SUP][14][/SUP] The name "Tatars" was used an alternative term for the Shiwei, a nomadic confederation to which these Tatar people belonged.
...
The form _Tartar _has its origins in either Latin or French, coming to Western European languages from Turkish and Persian_ Tātār _("mounted courier, mounted messenger; postrider"). From the beginning, the extra _r _was present in the Western forms, and according to the Oxford English Dictionary this was most likely due to an association with _Tartarus _(Hell in Greek mythology), though some claim that the name _Tartar _was in fact used amongst the Tatars themselves. Another possibility is that _Tartar _was in fact used amongst the Tatars themselves. Another possibility is that _Tartar _in British Received Pronunciation is pronounced as _Tātar. _Nowadays _Tatar _is usually used to refer to the people, but _Tartar_ is still almost always used for derived terms such as tartar sauce or steak tartare.[SUP][15]
[/SUP]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatars#Name


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, με τους Μαλτέζους και τις Μαλτίδες  δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά.


Σίγουρα; Κρίμα (όπως βλέπουμε και στην εικόνα)...







Άλλη/άλλος;


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, με τους Μαλτέζους και τις Μαλτίδες  δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά.



Μαλτίδες; _Μαλτίζερς (mal-teasers)_, λέμε. 

Και μια μαλτέζα χωρίς κεφαλαίο, αλλά με πλούσιο κεφάλαιο. Παναγιά μου Μαλτέζα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άλλη/άλλος;


Δολοφόνε! Άντε τώρα να βρω περίπτερο! :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Να προσθέσω τότε το *γεράκι της Μάλτας* και τον Σαραντάκο...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2014)

daeman said:


> Και μια μαλτέζα χωρίς κεφαλαίο, αλλά με πλούσιο κεφάλαιο.


Δεν ξέρω τι λένε στο σλανγκρ, αλλά απ' τα όσα εγώ γνωρίζω η αρχική σύναψη με την κτηνοτροφία είναι οι μαλτέζες / μαλτέζικες κατσίκες, οι οποίες είχαν τα χαρακτηριστικώς ευμεγέθη μαστάρια, και οι αγελάδες πρέπει να είναι μεταγενέστερη σύναψη στην ελληνική.


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2014)

Υπάρχουν και οι μαλτεζόπλακες.

Μαλτέζοι εργάτες ήρθαν στην Αθήνα μόλις έγινε πρωτεύουσα και χτίσανε πολλά σπίτια. Το επώνυμο άλλωστε είναι μάλλον κοινό. Στην Κέρκυρα που είχε από παλιά παρεδώσε και μαλτέζικη αποικία, υπάρχουν πολλά μαλτέζικα επώνυμα, π.χ. ο παλιός πρωταθλητής του σκακιού Σκέμπρης.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2014)

Το εθνώνυμο Μαλτέζος (εξού και οικογένεια Μαλτέζου) κατέληξε να σημαίνει τον αχθοφόρο του λιμανιού, κατά τη γνωστή λογική που ταύτιζε το επάγγελμα με την εθνοτική προέλευση. Ο Πειραιάς ήταν γεμάτος Μαλτέζους αχθοφόρους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Χμ, κι εγώ είχα συμμαθητή Μαλτέζο (επίθετο, όχι καταγωγή), ο οποιος επιχέιρησε να αντιγράψει στις πανελλήνιες και καθόμουνα απέναντί του και μου είχαν ανάψει τα λαμπάκια γιατί δεν τον έβλεπε ο επιτηρητής. Τελικά τον είδε, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω τώρα να μη φάω καμιά μήνυση για δυσφήμιση από όποιον αντιγραφέα έχει αυτό το επίθετο. 
Και συμμαθήτρια με μαλτέζικο επίθετο άκλιτο στα ελληνικά, και μετά απο χρόνια γνώρισα κι έναν μακρινό της ξάδερφο με το ίδιο επίθετο ο οποίος μου έιπε ότι στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο υπάρχουν δέκα άτομα με αυτό το όνομα στην Κέρκυρα και τρία στην Πάτρα. Όλοι ξαδέρφια.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να προσθέσω τότε το *γεράκι της Μάλτας*...



Να προσθέσω κι εγώ το Γεράκι της Μάλτας του Χιούστον, ολόκληρο. 
Βρήκα το αριστούργημα που θα ξαναδώ απόψε.


----------

